# Three Cyclists Struck Sunday on Page Mill Road



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

Car hits, injures three bicyclists in Palo Alto - San Jose Mercury News

From the San Jose Mercury News:

Three bicyclists were hospitalized with non-life-threatening injuries Sunday after being struck by a vehicle on a mountainous Palo Alto road, police said.

The collision on the 3900 block of Page Mill Road was reported at 11:49 a.m. Two of the bicyclists suffered moderate to major injuries and the other sustained minor to moderate injuries, police said. All three were taken to Stanford Hospital.

The driver of the car was not hurt, police said.

Police released few details about the crash Monday, but Sgt. Rich Bullerjahn said the vehicle was traveling west up Page Mill Road when it struck the descending bicyclists, who were all wearing helmets. The driver has not been arrested.

The police department's Serious Traffic Accident Reconstruction Team, or STAR, is investigating the collision. While the team has yet to release any opinions or conclusions regarding fault, Bullerjahn said he anticipated a quick resolution.

"We don't want to put the cart before the horse," he said, "but we think this is going to be a pretty easy one to figure out."

Google Maps indicates this probably happened between Pony Tracks Ranch and the City of Palo Alto water tank just west of there...


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery for all of them...but, I hope the PD finds they were descending safely.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

If the location is correctly indicated in Google maps, this is well west/south of "Naked Lady" - not a particularly steep descent there. Almost flat. Of course the address might be off.

Regardless, I hope they're OK.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

So when the report says the driver was going "up" Page Mill and the cyclists were "descending," someone crossed the middle line. 

I've come down many descents where a car is cutting into the opposite lane on winding roads. However, I have been guilty of being close to that line (but still on my side).


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

On another forum one of the cyclists said that the car made a left turn into a driveway, in front of the riders.

I hope the cops "pretty easy to figure out" doesn't mean that they'll simply blame the cyclists for being on the road, as too often happens.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

That sounds familiar..






You'd think living on a road like 84 or Page Mill would train you to be careful about descending vehicles


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ouch, that sounds awful - hopefully the riders will recover soon and have no long-term injuries from this, and brand new bikes at the expense of the driver's insurance policy. There's not much you can do when a car turns left immediately in front of you.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

Today I spotted a gentleman at about 3987 (according to Google Maps) Page Mill standing in the center of the roadway and making line-of-sight notations into a voice device. On my return, about 20 minutes later, he was measuring road surface distance with a wheeled measuring device. He was dressed in a safety vest and business casual, so my best guess is that he was working on behalf of an insurer.

The story of a left turn makes sense as there are, I believe, three driveways in the immediate area. I have noted more presumably inattentive left-of-center driving on Page Mill Road lately. I also have experienced a fair share of drivers recently, overtaking westbound cyclists without taking into consideration the potentiality for eastbound cyclists.

The Daily Post newspaper today reported the car hit two bikes with a third rider also injured when he or she ran off the road. The Daily Post reported one of the bicyclists suffered a non-life-threatening injury, while the other two were covered in scrapes and bruises. Details have otherwise been scarce.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

If any of the cyclists read this and need a PI attorney, message me


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the cyclists hit posted in the comments here - Palo Alto Online : Three bicyclists hit by car on Page Mill Road


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice to hear from one of the cyclist, but I wish you hadn't posted that link.  Depressing to read the comments of my neighbors with whom I share the road. There are some real nuggets in there. :mad2:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Dr_John said:


> Nice to hear from one of the cyclist, but I wish you hadn't posted that link.  Depressing to read the comments of my neighbors with whom I share the road. There are some real nuggets in there. :mad2:


They act as though because cyclists fail to completely stop at stop signs they should be run off the road. Oh well. 

Methinks the loudmouthed hateful few are just that.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Actually the people just complaining about cyclists running stop signs doesn't both me. It's the usual "were they riding single file?," "cyclists don't pay taxes so they shouldn't be allowed to use the road," "I saw a cyclist run a stop sign by my house, so these three folks were probably at fault," etc. that really annoys me.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> Actually the people just complaining about cyclists running stop signs doesn't both me. It's the usual "were they riding single file?," "cyclists don't pay taxes so they shouldn't be allowed to use the road," "I saw a cyclist run a stop sign by my house, so these three folks were probably at fault," etc. that really annoys me.


This is standard for any newspaper article about a bike accident. I have to physically restrain my hands from commenting and adding fuel to the fire!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr_John said:


> Actually the people just complaining about cyclists running stop signs doesn't both me. It's the usual "were they riding single file?," "cyclists don't pay taxes so they shouldn't be allowed to use the road," "I saw a cyclist run a stop sign by my house, so these three folks were probably at fault," etc. that really annoys me.


The best gems of wisdom are the guys who propose "improved" laws to "help the situation" 

I usually just point out the [contradictory] logical conclusions of their rants... using only their own quoted words as much as possible.

(paraphrasing from *one* of the commentators on the news article above):


"I bet those cyclists are at fault, they all run stop signs... and ride side-by-side... and go way too slow... and go way too *fast* down hills. I bet they were speeding on that road! [on a 55mph road] They should make a separate 12mph speed limit for bikes and require them to carry licenses and insurance"

...

so this guy really wants to wait at a 4-way stop where, rather than bikes proceeding through in side-by-side in "bunches" of 4-5, (or pulling a "california stop" if it's clear) they should all come to a complete stop, proceed _single file_ (one bike per turn) then ride no faster than 12mph once back up to speed. For a guy who hates getting stuck behind "slow" cyclists, mandating cyclist ride siignificantly _slower_ will definitely reduce the amount of time he spend stuck behind bikes :thumbsup:


Another fascinating line of logic is the following:

"It's don't mind some poor schlub using to ride a bike to work, but hate these rich spandex-clad cyclists hogging the road on their bikes worth more than my car for their personal amusement... plus they pay no taxes!! let's ... let's tax the hell out of these cyclist and make their pay their "fair share", charge for regirstration, requirer insurance, licenses, that'll show 'em"...

In other words, price discriminate away the poor people getting to work he doesn't seem to mind, and do nothing to deter the guy who can afford to drop $10k on a bike...and often the same guys will then proceeed to complain about too many taxes and government regulations in the same sentence...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone of these overzealous acolytes who preaches about cyclists not riding safely should look in the mirror. Might find him/herself in this video.

Amazing the bigotted reaction we get, just because our appearance, at that time, differs a bit. 

Bad Drivers and Incidentals Caught on Tape June 2011 - YouTube

Yes, this is right in our backyard (San Francisco Bay Area).


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr_John said:


> Actually the people just complaining about cyclists running stop signs doesn't both me. It's the usual "were they riding single file?," "cyclists don't pay taxes so they shouldn't be allowed to use the road," "I saw a cyclist run a stop sign by my house, so these three folks were probably at fault," etc. that really annoys me.


To use their logic.........
I may have to invite some of these people to hang out by my house. I have recently seen 4 different cars/truck/van on 2 different stop signs roll through. I'm not talking 2 mph roll through. I'm talking barely slowing down. I was on my bike one time and called the white van out on it. He heard me an oddly got this scared look on his face. 

So, since these drivers ran the stops signs by my house, the drivers of the car must be at fault for this accident on Page Mill.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*Suggestions..*

Please fellow cyclists, be as *visible* and *audible* as you can. I always put on my front and back blinkers even in the brightest days. With fresh batteries they give me a half to 1 mile visibility for oncoming drivers, especially those who are about to make a left, or those coming out from the right side. And those drivers behind me driving in my direction will also see my rear blinkers, and be more careful before they merge into the bike lane before turning right into a street or driveway.

One last thing: don't be afraid to shout at these drivers. It's amazing what a human voice can do to catch someone's attention.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

izzyfly said:


> Please fellow cyclists, be as *visible* and *audible* as you can. I always put on my front and back blinkers even in the brightest days. With fresh batteries they give me a half to 1 mile visibility for oncoming drivers, especially those who are about to make a left, or those coming out from the right side. And those drivers behind me driving in my direction will also see my rear blinkers, and be more careful before they merge into the bike lane before turning right into a street or driveway.
> 
> One last thing: don't be afraid to shout at these drivers. It's amazing what a human voice can do to catch someone's attention.


I agree and run a Blackburn Flea on front and back. The front goes 5 hrs blinking. I call it my "blind" light because if that is the only thing a driver looking to cross my path see, they are blind.

I run these lights even at the risk of being called a "Fred." You can call me slow, in the way, crazy on downhills, unsafe in a group, whatever. You call me Fred and them is fightin' words partner.


----------

